# Yamaha RX-A2030 analogue connection



## alexbro (May 11, 2014)

Hi,
I have a problem with my Yamaha RX-A 2030. I have recently purchased an OPPO 105D. It is connected with analogue outs (RCA), both stereo and 5.1 to the Yamaha receivers audio and multichanel ins. The system is mainly used for playing music. When playing CD:s, or stereo SACD:s, everything is all right. But when playing various 5.1 music records. i.e SACD, DVD-A or BluRay-A, the subwoofer is very "quiet". Which means it plays, but without any "punch" at all. I have even trimed the subwoofer level in OPPO:s setup to +10dB, but this changes the output only marginally. Whats wrong? How can I tell or check where is the fault?


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Music and home theater tracks are tracked differently. For the most part, music goes down to 31hz; double bass guitar. Music is tracked with continuous bass where as movie sound tracks are not. Bass in a movie is mostly a sound effect where was bass in music, is a continuous part of the music.

That being posted, not knowing how the original setup settings are set, a couple of points to check. A dumb question on my part, did you run the AVR's room correction software. If you haven't checked, are all speakers set to small and all speaker crossovers set to 80Hz? What do you have the LFE channel set to? Is it set to 120Hz? On the back of the subwoofer, what is the low pass filter/crossover set to? Is it set all the way up?

My recommendation would be to let the AVR room correction do all the setting for you and to place all OPPO settings to +/-0dB.

In a properly setup system, bass in music will be noticed but bass in a sound track is not going be as noticeable as bass in music serves a completely different purpose than in a movie sound track.

Now, AVR aside, the question boils down to your subwoofer and speaker system, how sensitive the speakers are and how deep the subwoofer can dig and with how much authority.

If you haven't already, something to look into is a room measuring software such as a freeware copy of REW. Have you measured the acoustical response in your room to see if you have peaks and nulls? As I'm sure you know, without room measuring software, a person is flying blind.


----------



## alexbro (May 11, 2014)

Well, as mentioned in my thred, I am using the system mainly for music. However, I am not looking for helicopter effects from my subwoofer, only to enhance the music. And as I mentioned the subwoofer delivers as expected when playing 2-channel music through the dedicated stereo DACS from OPPO to analogue 2.0 inputs on the receiver. But when connected throught 5.1 analogue outs from OPPO to 5.1 analogue inputs on the receiver, the music sounds "flat". And yes, I have done the AVR correction. However I am not even sure if it affects the music at all, since when Multi Ch is selected as input source on the Yamaha, sound mode selection and tone control adjustments are not possible. 
Btw the crossover frequency is 80Hz. The speakers are set to "small". How big a change would it make if the speakers would be set to "large"?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

alexbro said:


> Well, as mentioned in my thred, I am using the system mainly for music. However, I am not looking for helicopter effects from my subwoofer, only to enhance the music. And as I mentioned the subwoofer delivers as expected when playing 2-channel music through the dedicated stereo DACS from OPPO to analogue 2.0 inputs on the receiver. But when connected throught 5.1 analogue outs from OPPO to 5.1 analogue inputs on the receiver, the music sounds "flat". And yes, I have done the AVR correction. However I am not even sure if it affects the music at all, since when Multi Ch is selected as input source on the Yamaha, sound mode selection and tone control adjustments are not possible.
> Btw the crossover frequency is 80Hz. The speakers are set to "small". How big a change would it make if the speakers would be set to "large"?


I could be wrong, but I think when you are using a multi channel input on your AVR all the processing is bypassed in the AVR. I would look for settings in your Oppo if you need to make any adjustments... I am not familiar with the Oppo, but I would think that if it is doing the processing it should have adjustments you can alter.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> I could be wrong, but I think when you are using a multi channel input on your AVR all the processing is bypassed in the AVR. I would look for settings in your Oppo if you need to make any adjustments... I am not familiar with the Oppo, but I would think that if it is doing the processing it should have adjustments you can alter.


That is correct, The processing in the receiver is bypassed when using multi channel inputs. You will need to make sure that the Oppo is set correctly.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

alexbro said:


> How big a change would it make if the speakers would be set to "large"?


It would give you the opposite affect as my understanding, you'd end up with what's called "double bass." The bass is shunted to both the mains and the subwoofer. Can't say about the other speakers.

You should check to see how your AVR bass manages stereo vs 5.1.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It won't make any difference using the multichannel input. It bypasses all processing because the sound should already be separated into discrete channels.


----------



## alexbro (May 11, 2014)

Agree with Tony and Ron, it was my understanding all the time that I can not alter the sound by adjustments on the AVR, since it baypasses all adjustments in multichannel mode. And as I wrote in my first post, I tried to incease the subwoofer ouput in multichannel setup on the OPPO to maximum gain. i.e. +10 dB, without any pronounced differance.
Initially, I believed in three possible causes for my problem: 
1st Something wrong with the Oppo. I switch to my other BluRay player, a Panasonic, which I connected in the same way ie analogue multichannel, but without any difference. 
2nd Cables. I have the same type of cables for both analogue stereo and multichannel analogue connections. I've switched cables to no avail. 
3rd Yamaha AVR. That is why I wrote my post in this forum. I'd hate having to leave the amplifier to the workshop, without beeing sure it is the couse of the problem. So I was hoping to get some help to identify the error in this forum.


----------

